# [B]Why does Phoenix win games?[/B]



## The-Future-Phenom (Oct 4, 2005)

Everyone has said that the Phoenix Suns style of play wouldn't get them everywhere. I feel that is funny because it got them all the way to the Western Conference Finals...From saying this what is it about their *style of play* that gets them the "W"?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Their small lineup and style of play allowed for much faster and more athletic playing than basically every other team, but it didn't hurt that they had both a dominant inside presence and good outside shooters, along with an elite PG running the show. 

Their run-n-gun style helped, but it was the players that made the difference.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

there *style of play*, _run and gun_, doesnt win championships because teams can easily adjust to it during a playoff series. However, during the regular season, this poses a problem to the opponent.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> there *style of play*, _run and gun_, doesnt win championships because teams can easily adjust to it during a playoff series.



Tell that to the "Showtime" Lakers, who won 5.



The Suns can't run forever, thats why Amare is important.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Because they were able to put points on the board _quick_ with their fast-pace offense and rapid 3-point shooting. While able to go with a basic pick-and-roll offense with good 3-point shooters waiting on the wings, when unable to obtain the quick basket.


----------



## joshed_up (Aug 6, 2005)

BBB said:


> Because they were able to put points on the board _quick_ with their fast-pace offense and rapid 3-point shooting. While able to go with a basic pick-and-roll offense with good 3-point shooters waiting on the wings, when unable to obtain the quick basket.


yep, i agree. and not mention, the pick and roll usually enables Amare for the open mid range.


----------

